# Ben interior line from BM



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just scheduled a interior repaint project using all BM colors. Anyway, I was going to go with the Regal line, but the manager mentioned it's going to be discontinued at some point and the Ben line is pretty much going to take over that price-point. So, I'm going to use Ben. Anybody use this stuff that uses a lot of BM? Anything funky about it or to watch for? I guess I'll find out, just wondering thanks.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I found their eggshell's have way too much sheen for my liking. The EcoSpec is the same. I can't get Collections anymore so I started using more Aura Matte or PPG Manor Hall, because I don't care for the sheen of the new WB's. They are similar to a Satin/Pearl IMO. Clients are also complaining it's too much sheen in certain rooms. I have never provided any of the the BM WB flat paints for walls (except high end Aura or Collections)

We have BM Collections in Canada which is I think your Regal and we also had Moorestyle which they tell me now Ben. It used to be Collections (premium had the Ulti-matt flat option) MooreStyle (midgrade) and MooreSpec (contractor). EgoSpec has higher solids BTW.

Apparently we are getting a WB Regal to replace Collections but I am getting to the point I could care less and PPG will be getting more of our business. I don't have any other paint options in my small town. I wish I had SW as an option.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was told Regal is not going anywhere anytime soon. Regal eggshell is BM's #1 seller by a very large margin.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I was told Regal is not going anywhere anytime soon. Regal eggshell is BM's #1 seller by a very large margin.



Are they changing it to accept the gennex tints? This is what we are supposed to be getting here in Canada to replace Collections.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm wondering what the true story is then. Not saying I don't believe you Dean. So it sounds like Ben is more glossy in general?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The store I go to has not picked Ben up, so I cannot help you there. The Gennex tinted Regal will not replace regular Regal, since a lot of smaller BM stores do not have Gennex machines. This is per a conversation with a BM rep, not mine take or insight.

Personally, I do not like eggshell. I wish Regal matte was a little less shiny. Aura Matte is about right though.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

my customers condo was finished with a flat, she wants eggshell.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Either there are sheen differences by location or something's funny.. 

I have found Aura to have higher sheen in matte and egg than the same in regal. Just did a regal matte and and aura matte- noticeable difference.
Also the Aura egg sheen seems to differ by color- 
I have heard Ben is similar to regal but uses the gennex system. But it has no matte (unless you put a flat and egg together...)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a board with 6 different products of HC-44 by BM and other companies. Aura has less sheen than regal there.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BM Ben Line Interior sucks,it doesn't cover well,too shiny i would never use it again :no:


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

I like ben. There are other posts about the product on the board. Do a search. Regal sucks and cost too much.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I have a board with 6 different products of HC-44 by BM and other companies. Aura has less sheen than regal there.



Too weird. I might have to make one of those sample boards myself. One thing is that I like the smooth feel of Aura matte over the regal, but the sheen of the regal I used a few days ago was very flat..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Weird. I have pretty consistently felt Aura was lower sheen. Also interesting to note on my sample board, there was more variation between the BM product and their versions of HC-44 than the custom matches of 3 other brands. Hmmmmm.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bighead said:


> I like ben. There are other posts about the product on the board. Do a search. Regal sucks and cost too much.


I did a search for Ben. I typed in Ben and got no results. Help a brotha out?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Yo Bro-

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=contentrenderer_1_3&contentrenderer_1_3_actionOverride=%2Fbm%2Fcms%2FContentRenderer%2FrenderContent&contentrenderer_1_3cnp=public_site%2Farticles%2Fmain_page_articles%2Ffh_findproducts&contentrenderer_1_3np=public_site%2Farticles%2Fproducts_specs%2Ffp_fh_ben_feature&_pageLabel=fh_findproducts


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Are they changing it to accept the gennex tints? This is what we are supposed to be getting here in Canada to replace Collections.


Already have it...its called Regal Select....same stuff tinting with the Gennex Acrylic colorants. They will keep the old Regal around im sure, not every dealer has taken on the new tint system.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> BM Ben Line Interior sucks,it doesn't cover well,too shiny i would never use it again :no:


The again you arent a real painter...you are a "rental" :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I did a search for Ben. I typed in Ben and got no results. Help a brotha out?


In a nutshell, Ben is very very similar to the "old Regal". The pre 100% acrylic formula, you know, the good one :whistling2: Just tints with the Acrylic colorants. I have had guys switch from Regal to Ben and from Super Spec to Ben. 

Regal = Old and Busted

Ben = New Hotness


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> The again you arent a real painter...you are a "rental" :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


>


You rock dude good sport :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey NCPaint1 how is the new Kitchen and Bath paint from BM ? What's the difference between Bath and Spa ?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have always noticed that the darker the color the more sheen it has. This is pretty much with all paints that are tented with the Gennix system.

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Yo Bro-
> 
> http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=contentrenderer_1_3&contentrenderer_1_3_actionOverride=%2Fbm%2Fcms%2FContentRenderer%2FrenderContent&contentrenderer_1_3cnp=public_site%2Farticles%2Fmain_page_articles%2Ffh_findproducts&contentrenderer_1_3np=public_site%2Farticles%2Fproducts_specs%2Ffp_fh_ben_feature&_pageLabel=fh_findproducts


yeah but, thats not letting me know how the paint is...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I have always noticed that the darker the color the more sheen it has. This is pretty much with all paints that are tented with the Gennix system.
> 
> Pat


As the paint cures the sheen will decrease


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So NC. Whats the straight story with Ben? Is it a good paint? As good as Regal? Is it at least better than super spec? I gotta make a decision whether to use it tomorrow morning or to just go with Regal. Thanks.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> BM Ben Line Interior sucks,it doesn't cover well,too shiny i would never use it again :no:


Haven't heard that before. 

I used ben just the other day - colour change from a very light blue to a dark navy blue, I believe it was "BM Hail Navy". It covered awesome and dried in 20 mins flat. Good spread rate too. 

However, it is a little bit shiner than i'd like and I wish they had it in a matte, or at least a bit of a lower sheen. Collections has a nice eggshell though.

Here is a room I did in ben. 1st picture is after just 1 cut. 2nd is taken just after 2nd cut and roll so it's still a little wet on the walls.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey NCPaint1 how is the new Kitchen and Bath paint from BM ? What's the difference between Bath and Spa ?


Kitchen and Bath tints with the normal colorants, the Bath and Spa tints with the gennex acrylic colorants. Honestly, I dont carry either product. Its called Bath and Spa, there isnt 2 paints Bath or Spa. Weird name....whatever


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> As the paint cures the sheen will decrease


That's what the bm rep said also, I sprayed some stucco a really dark color using moorelife several months ago and about 4 weeks later it still had a pretty good shine to it for being a flat. Will be back in about a month from now to do some interior work, so i can see how it looks. 

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Kitchen and Bath tints with the normal colorants, the Bath and Spa tints with the gennex acrylic colorants. Honestly, I dont carry either product. Its called Bath and Spa, there isnt 2 paints Bath or Spa. Weird name....whatever



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Haven't heard that before.
> 
> I used ben just the other day - colour change from a very light blue to a dark navy blue, I believe it was "BM Hail Navy". It covered awesome and dried in 20 mins flat. Good spread rate too.
> 
> ...



Lucky you, I'm glad my BM store just discontinued all of the BEN line. :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> So NC. Whats the straight story with Ben? Is it a good paint? As good as Regal? Is it at least better than super spec? I gotta make a decision whether to use it tomorrow morning or to just go with Regal. Thanks.


Personally, I think its better than Regal. The Regal dries too fast IMO. I think the color rub off is far less in darker colors when using Ben. Try it and report back :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Personally, I think its better than Regal. The Regal dries too fast IMO. I think the color rub off is far less in darker colors when using Ben. Try it and report back :thumbsup:


thanks for the input. the fast dry time has pros and cons. benefits are that you can recoat faster. downside is more chance of lapping. I think I'm getting myself too worked up over this. I'm going to try Ben. My customer is an Old rich widow who is a good friend of one of my best customers. There won't be many kids around, or much traffic for the walls to worry that much either.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I think I'm getting myself too worked up over this.


Yeah relax, its not radioactive. :thumbup:


----------



## j0tun (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had mixed results using Ben. Used the Ben Flat yesterday for ceilings....not a great result. It does cover well though. I still prefer Aura I think, even though I would use Cloverdale or ICI over BM any day.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

j0tun said:


> I've had mixed results using Ben. Used the Ben Flat yesterday for ceilings....not a great result. It does cover well though. I still prefer Aura I think, even though I would use Cloverdale or ICI over BM any day.


Yeah, I still don't like the Ben flat for ceilings either. Rather sell Muresco or even Super Spec for ceilings, they dry a lot flatter.

I find that surprising choosing other products over BM. Most guys love BM, what they don't like is paying for it.


----------



## Snow's Paint Dept. (Jun 1, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Just scheduled a interior repaint project using all BM colors. Anyway, I was going to go with the Regal line, but the manager mentioned it's going to be discontinued at some point and the Ben line is pretty much going to take over that price-point. So, I'm going to use Ben. Anybody use this stuff that uses a lot of BM? Anything funky about it or to watch for? I guess I'll find out, just wondering thanks.


According to my sources here at the BM factory in MA, the info you have rec'd is not quite accurate
Regal is not going away, but will eventually be a Gennex tint based product
(ie: Cali's "W"-based Regal, which uses Gennex tints...as opposed to most other state's reformulated N-based Regal line which still use "universal" tints)

"ben" is and will remain a "mid-line" product
Better than SuperHide, but not quite up to Regal standards
A low VOC "SuperSpec" as it were

A good product for what it is, it's short-comings (compared to Regal, Natura, and Aura) seem to be less wash-ability and less "hide" compared to the higher end products
And some tricky (complex) colors seem to be an issue
Nothing un-expected at that price point as far as we are concerned
(SuperHide's China/Navajo/Linen/etc. White's are much grayer than Regal's offerings...hence the "super hiding")
Yeah, we wish it was low VOC Regal at a lower price
But...well...hey...it is what it is for the price

That doesn't mean it sucks, many of our Contractor customers absolutely love it
But they use it for specific apps, not for complex colors for the finicky client, or for high hiding for a deep red over white

...and yes, it does tend to spread (<spread, as in application) like the pre-reformulated Regal
Old School Dude and Dudette Paint Application Technicians might appreciate and capitalize on this side effect


----------



## Snow's Paint Dept. (Jun 1, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yeah, I still don't like the Ben flat for ceilings either. Rather sell Muresco or even Super Spec for ceilings, they dry a lot flatter.


You should try the BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint Ultra Flat
This Aura/Gennex-based ceiling paint had us laughing with the "marketing dept." designation of "ultra-flat"
We were wondering if it was so flat it might actually raise the ceiling height
Lol
But now that it's out there and we've seen it...Good Lord it is truly amazing
Dang...that's flatter that flatty the flat-bug on the flattest surface in the flat world had ever dreamed of
And it tints to specs like you wouldn't believe


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Snow's Paint Dept. said:


> You should try the BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint Ultra Flat
> This Aura/Gennex-based ceiling paint had us laughing with the "marketing dept." designation of "ultra-flat"
> We were wondering if it was so flat it might actually raise the ceiling height
> Lol
> ...


<--------------BM Dealer :thumbup: Been there, spread that.


----------



## j0tun (Jan 10, 2009)

NCPaint1, I heard recently from someone that BM has re-fomulated the Aura interior paints so that they don't dry as fast; have you heard about this? Also, I should have been more specific about my dislike of BM products. The only products I don't really like are the Moorestyle and Aura eggshell interior, which is where I prefer to go with Cloverdale paint. I am a big fan of the exterior Aura, the low lustre sheen looks amazing, and the Aura Bath and Spa is truly excellent to work with in my opinion, and provides a great finish. Up here in Canada we have the Collection line, and that is my favorite oil product to use. So I guess BM just lacks an eggshell and a ceiling paint that I like to work with.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Snow's Paint Dept. said:


> You should try the BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint Ultra Flat
> This Aura/Gennex-based ceiling paint had us laughing with the "marketing dept." designation of "ultra-flat"
> We were wondering if it was so flat it might actually raise the ceiling height
> Lol
> ...



Best ceiling paint ever :thumbup:


----------



## Snow's Paint Dept. (Jun 1, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Been there, spread that.


New Sig!!!...lol


----------



## Snow's Paint Dept. (Jun 1, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey NCPaint1 how is the new Kitchen and Bath paint from BM ? What's the difference between Bath and Spa ?


Not sure if this was answered...
The new K&B is 100% acrylic and only available in satin sheen and limited to pastel/light colors...but the color and sheen choices have always been those
It's a great K&B paint

The (Aura-Based) Bath & Spa is a true Matte (much flatter than satin), spec'd toward high humidity areas, with mold and mildew resistance to the point of "well, we can add a fungicide to it if you want, but it won't help, it'll just increase the amount of chemicals in your paint" if you get my meaning
In addition, it can be tinted with a fair amount of accuracy to thousands of colors, even deep and non-BM ones
Also...sticks like glue...really...pretty sure I've got some week old B&S still on my arm


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

So the new BM Kitchen and Bath is not for high humidity areas, ( mold and mildew resistance ) like the Bath and Spa ?? :blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This project I'm using ben for got postponed. My helper got deported to south america somewhere...:whistling2: He said he'd be back when he could. 

But seriously, I did do a little smear on some cardboard and its got pretty good build and adhesion. I think it should be ok.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> So the new BM Kitchen and Bath is not for high humidity areas, ( mold and mildew resistance ) like the Bath and Spa ?? :blink:


No, it just doesn't need as many bells and whistles in it because it already is Satin finish which helps it in high humidity areas.


----------



## Snow's Paint Dept. (Jun 1, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> So the new BM Kitchen and Bath is not for high humidity areas, ( mold and mildew resistance ) like the Bath and Spa ?? :blink:





VAInteriors said:


> No, it just doesn't need as many bells and whistles in it because it already is Satin finish which helps it in high humidity areas.


Right...the re-form'd K&B is just fine for high humidity areas...great in fact...and also the m/m resistance is still as good as it ever was-which was/is excellent
It's just that's it's (still) satin sheen only and (still) only tint-able for light to medium colors


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Aura Bath & Spa has a hydrophobic resin that pushes moisture and humidity away even when wet. When combined with the waterborne colorants, it is less likely to have a surfactant leach or streaks even after a short dry time and exposed to a hot shower. Dark colors too. The finish can be matte/flat because of this feature. It has awesome hide and great wash/scrub. It is in our bathrooms with 4 women in the house. With hairspray, heavy starch, and toothpaste smeared all over it is a snap to clean with a microfiber towel. The K&B is satin because the higher the sheen in combination with the glycol colorants you are less likely to get surfactants and need the sheen to clean better and provide better mildew resistance. Aura has an excellent midewcide in it, recoats in an hour, and is low VOC. Spread rate is amazing and hide is better than the 522 Aura Matte IMO. Can be trickier on touch ups than regular Aura. Use an eggshell rolling technique, dry to wet and take your roller off at the top or bottom of the role.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

NACE said:


> Aura Bath & Spa has a hydrophobic resin that pushes moisture and humidity away even when wet. When combined with the waterborne colorants, it is less likely to have a surfactant leach or streaks even after a short dry time and exposed to a hot shower. Dark colors too. The finish can be matte/flat because of this feature. It has awesome hide and great wash/scrub. It is in our bathrooms with 4 women in the house. With hairspray, heavy starch, and toothpaste smeared all over it is a snap to clean with a microfiber towel. The K&B is satin because the higher the sheen in combination with the glycol colorants you are less likely to get surfactants and need the sheen to clean better and provide better mildew resistance. Aura has an excellent midewcide in it, recoats in an hour, and is low VOC. Spread rate is amazing and hide is better than the 522 Aura Matte IMO. Can be trickier on touch ups than regular Aura. Use an eggshell rolling technique, dry to wet and take your roller off at the top or bottom of the role.


Wow...'nuff said I guess...I'm impressed!
Thank you!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

NACE said:


> Aura Bath & Spa has a hydrophobic resin that pushes moisture and humidity away even when wet. When combined with the waterborne colorants, it is less likely to have a surfactant leach or streaks even after a short dry time and exposed to a hot shower. Dark colors too. The finish can be matte/flat because of this feature. It has awesome hide and great wash/scrub. It is in our bathrooms with 4 women in the house. With hairspray, heavy starch, and toothpaste smeared all over it is a snap to clean with a microfiber towel. The K&B is satin because the higher the sheen in combination with the glycol colorants you are less likely to get surfactants and need the sheen to clean better and provide better mildew resistance. Aura has an excellent midewcide in it, recoats in an hour, and is low VOC. Spread rate is amazing and hide is better than the 522 Aura Matte IMO. Can be trickier on touch ups than regular Aura. Use an eggshell rolling technique, dry to wet and take your roller off at the top or bottom of the role.


Can you be my rep?
(I'm not kidding!)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok So I rolled some Ben on the last couple days so I got a feel for the product now. Its an interior condo. All walls were in fairly good condition except one, which I did some patching and spot primed the patches and then primed that entire wall with guardz. This is a fairly new condo, built in the last 4=6 years. I found out all the walls were painted previously with Behr flat :thumbsup:. OK, so that's the backdrop and conditions. 

I have 3 colors, one is a very light beige, almost a Navajo white, the other is a couple shades darker beige, and then I have a red going over an existing red. The preexisting colors were a light green, and a golden mustard. There was one bedroom with a darker brown ragroll type finish. 

I found overall that Ben went on pretty good. Cutting in, it offered fairly good control with lines, and had no problem working right up to all the trim. Rolling wasn't too bad, although it felt a bit thick and it seemed I had to roll more than I would with say Promar 200. But it had great leveling and made for a good uniform coat. It applied much better than Super spec has for me, both cutting and rolling. 

I was changing color so of course I applied two coats to all walls. I was a bit worried about the bedroom, it being a dark brown and I was going to a very light color. It covered very well and after the 2nd coat, provided a great "true" color, and I won't have to apply a 3rd coat. 

I used an eggshell finish. Perhaps because I was applying over a flat, but after two coats the sheen wasn't that shiny, as some eggshells are. It is much less flashy than superspec. Its almost between flat and eggshell, I like the sheen, seeing it offers decent touch-up capability. 

After being dry only a couple hours, I tested its abrasion resistance and found it had great adhesion. It wouldn't scrape off a wall easy at all. And, washing my brush took alot longer than normal, suggesting the binders have a great bite and tooth. 

Overall, I was happy with Bens performance in most every category. Application was fairly good and had no real hangups, although rolling required a bit extra muscle, and I would say the leveling wasn't supreme. I think it does have great hide and coverage. After I saw it cover that dark brown in two simple coats, it had my respect in that area. Its price point is fairly decent, being lower than the Regal line, and yet offering performance that is getting close to Regal. 

I wouldn't have a problem using Ben again.

I'll try to get pics up but my cameras batteries were dead and took them on my phone and can't find my phones memory chip adapter for my computer


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

j0tun said:


> NCPaint1, I heard recently from someone that BM has re-fomulated the Aura interior paints so that they don't dry as fast; have you heard about this? Also, I should have been more specific about my dislike of BM products. The only products I don't really like are the Moorestyle and Aura eggshell interior, which is where I prefer to go with Cloverdale paint. I am a big fan of the exterior Aura, the low lustre sheen looks amazing, and the Aura Bath and Spa is truly excellent to work with in my opinion, and provides a great finish. Up here in Canada we have the Collection line, and that is my favorite oil product to use. So I guess BM just lacks an eggshell and a ceiling paint that I like to work with.


Yes, it was a running change. All the Aura interior should have more open time then before. Not sure how much though......


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> In a nutshell, Ben is very very similar to the "old Regal". The pre 100% acrylic formula, you know, the good one :whistling2: Just tints with the Acrylic colorants. I have had guys switch from Regal to Ben and from Super Spec to Ben.
> 
> Regal = Old and Busted
> 
> Ben = New Hotness


 I wish my local would stock it. I may get you to ship me my next big interior so I can try it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So you say Ben's egg is lower than most, and others have said higher. I haven't used it yet, and once again wishing it came in a matte, but a low sheen egg would also be acceptable. 
So- what do ya'll think- is it lower or higher than the new Regal egg?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> So you say Ben's egg is lower than most, and others have said higher. I haven't used it yet, and once again wishing it came in a matte, but a low sheen egg would also be acceptable.
> So- what do ya'll think- is it lower or higher than the new Regal egg?


I haven't used the new regal egg but My experience has been that the Ben line egg is a bit lower sheen than super spec egg. But, I used a deep base Ben egg for a deep red and that was shiny compared to the base 1 for a light beige.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I used a deep base Ben egg for a deep red and that was shiny compared to the base 1 for a light beige.


It should flatten out like the lighter color. I would say within 7-10 days if not sooner depending on conditions. The dark color should also have little to no color rub off.


----------

